# 12 amp circular saw - how powerful is it?



## handbanana (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying the ryobi 12 amp circular saw for $49. Can it saw 4" thick wood?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

No. Assuming this is a 7 1/4" saw, it'll cut about 2.5" max depth. You a dang big circular saw to cut 4x4s in a single pass. Just make lines on both sides with a square, and cut one side, then the other to finish the cut.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

If your looking for a cheap saw to have around the house to use once in a blue moon then it would probably be fine and Nate is right just make sure the deck of the saw is square with the blade in fact when you go to get one take a little square with you and check it.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

If you're going to use this more than a few times a year, or if cheap tools annoy you, then I'd pass on this, and look for a saw with an aluminum deck. You'll pay another $50, but those stamped steel decks are a real pain, IME.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I used to own a cheap saw, which is gone all of sudden... make me don't like cheap tool no more... not just the $$... I waste time and effort to transport and the store the tool around, and finally dump it...


----------

